# Kayaking PFD2



## MultiplexMan (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had a good read of the threads and noted all the recommended PFDs. :wink: So I dropped in at a couple stores over the weekend. Is it me, or are there very few Australian Standards approved paddling specific PFD2s?
I've found the Ultra and RFD PFDs but the options, like the Stohlquist & MTI models are not. Is the simplest way around this to stow a cheap AS approved PFD in a hatch and wear the one that suits?

My preference is to purchase and wear an AS approved PFD. I tried a mate's RFD Exodus (very roomy around the arms) but every store I rang was sold out.

I'll be giving the Ultra Gorge and Trek a go on the weekend. I tried the Ultra Pinnacle but found it tight around the arms 

The MTI Riptide looks like the ultimate as far as freedom of movement...


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Why not look at an inflatable if you're concerned about movement. These are a step up the safety chain being an AS approved PFD 1 which means they provide support around your neck when inflated keeping your head above water, this is the biggest difference between PFD1 & PFD2.

The inflatables all have plenty of room with absolutely no restriction to your arms and you hardly notice them on. I also note that you're peddling, so is movement around your arms really the most important aspect of a PFD?

I also have an ultra trek and the biggest difference between this and my inflatable is that I have no padding on my back with the inflatable which I find incredibly annoying after a while with conventional PFDs.

Kev


----------



## MultiplexMan (Feb 7, 2011)

Bigkev - I tried an manual inflatable and have to agree it is very comfortable. I prefer the security of the PFD2 - especially for when I take the yak out on the lake @ Wangi. Always need to keep an eye out for jet skis and the like.

I ended up buying a MTI Riptide PFD. As I found out, some of the locally sold units have an AS label sewn in.

BTW - I also paddle a Perception Acadia


----------

